# Need major help



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

We're installing light fixtures for white boards at this college, we have our feed above the dropped ceiling and we planned on dropping a whip down through the sheet rock using a 1/2" greenfield. Not working out so easy. They have a bracket for a tv above the white board and behind that is all barriers, pretty sure it's 2x4's. It won't go at all. Thought of ordering smaller greenfield (either 3/8" or 1/4" whichever it is) and dropping that through. The fish tape will reach above the dropped ceiling fairly easy but trying to get the whip down there isn't working. Was wondering if anybody else has better ideas. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

MC cable?

If you can't go IN the wall you may have to go ON the wall (wiremold).

Pete


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Very rare to see a 2 X 4 that would say no to a good auger bit. Might even try a Daredevil bit and an extender.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Drew Dodsworth said:


> We're installing light fixtures for white boards at this college, we have our feed above the dropped ceiling and we planned on dropping a whip down through the sheet rock using a 1/2" greenfield. Not working out so easy. They have a bracket for a tv above the white board and behind that is all barriers, pretty sure it's 2x4's. It won't go at all. Thought of ordering smaller greenfield (either 3/8" or 1/4" whichever it is) and dropping that through. The fish tape will reach above the dropped ceiling fairly easy but trying to get the whip down there isn't working. Was wondering if anybody else has better ideas. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Tie some string onto your greefield instead of the snake that will meke it easier to pull the greenfield down.


----------



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

Unfortunately the 2x4s were about 3 ft below the ceiling. And we tried using string but it would only keep getting stuck too, and if anything the line kept getting too worn out. If it was block then definetly using string would be the go to. Had at it again today and the smaller greenfield actually worked like a charm majority of the time. Thanks for the help though 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

flexible drill bits like in the link are as valuable as fish sticks, fish tapes, etc... 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/KLEIN-TOOLS-Flexible-Drill-Bit-Kit-3-Piece-53721/203913339


----------

